# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  شرح رفع صورك على الانترنت / بحجم 5 ميجا للصورة الواحدة / حفظ الصور الى الابد

## مرهف

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اليوم سأشرح لكم طريقة رفع الصور
نبدأ :

يوجد اخواني العديد من مواقع الصور
التي تمكنك من رفع الصور
منها موقع العملاق الشهير والمعروف وموقع بي فور اب 
الذي يختص بالصور وعرب اب ومخزن والكثير الكثير

لكن نجد ان اغلبهم يحذفون الصور بعد مرور سنة مثلا .. كالعملاق
ولا يحفظون الصور للابد

فاخترنا لكم موقع بي فور اب p4up.com
يوجد به العديد من المميزات الرائعة
منها :
- تستطيع رفع صورة تصل حجمها الى 5 ميجا
- عدم حذف الصور الى الابد
- عضوية مجانا ,, العضوية توجد لها مميزات ومهمة جدا
- تستطيع اختيار الرفع اما عن طريق جهازك الكمبيوتر
 او عن طريق رابط على الانترنت
- امكانية رفع 5 صور في نفس الوقت
- والمزيد من المميزات الرائعة

ملاحظة : الزائر مميزاته اقل من العضو فالزائر مسموح له بـ 2 ميجا
 اما العضو مسموح له برفع صورة حجمها 5 ميجا ..
 وايضا العضو يملك مجلد به جميع ما قام برفعه من صور

سنشرح كل شيء باذن الله ,,

لنبدأ اولا بتسجيل عضوية في المركز لما عرفنا عن مميزاتها
اولا ادخل على المركز من هذا الرابط
http://www.p4up.com/up
اضغط على تسجيل عضويه
كما في الصورة التالية



بعد الضغط على تسجيل عضوية ستظهر لنا بيانات التسجيل كما في الصورة

نضع بياناتنا الصحيحة في الفراغات
ونضغط على تسجيل عضوية

بعد الضغط على تسجيل عضوية ستظهر هذه الصورة


تخبرك فيها انه تم التسجيل وقبول تسجيل ..
اضغط على كلمة " دخول "
بعد الضغط على دخول



اكتب بياناتك التي وضعتها في التسجيل واضغط على " دخول "

بعد الضغط على دخول سيخبرك بانه تم دخول بهذه الرسال " لقد تم الدخول بنجاح "
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*اضغط على " الرئيسية "
كما في الصورة التالية


عند الضغط على كلمة الرئيسية سوف تنتقل الى رئيسية الموقع التي يوجد بها خيار رفع الصور
كما في الصورة التالية




اذا كنت تريد رفع صورة من جهازك اضغط على كلمة Choose وحدد الصورة من جهازك واضغط Open ثم بجانب كلمة " أوافق على شروط المركز " اضغط على المربع الصغير الذي بجانبه .. علامة الصح ستظهر ثم اضغط على " تحميل الملفات "
ملاحظة : اذا كنت تريد رفع اكثر من صورة اضغط على اشارة +

اذا كنت تريد ان ترفع صور من الانترنت ليست من جهازك اضغط الزر هذا :


بعض الضغط عليه ستلاحظ تغيير مكان تحديد الملف كما في الصورة التالية :

المستطيل المحدد باللون الاحمر الذي مكتوب بداخله " الصق الرابط هنا "
عند الضغط عليه ستلاحظ ازالة كلمة " الصق الرابط هنا "
فنسخ الرابط الذي تود رفعه على المركز , ثم بجانب كلمة " 
أوافق على شروط المركز " اضغط على المربع الصغير الذي بجانبه .. 
علامة الصح ستظهر ثم اضغط على " تحميل من الرابط "

هكذا قمت بعملية رفع للمفات ..

ولكي تذهب الى مجلدك .. حتى تسطيع دعوت اصحابك لرؤية مجلدك ..
فهو يحتوي على جميع الصور التي رفعتها ..
اضغط على " مجلدك " الموجودة بالقائمة اليسرى

يوجد الكثير من الاشياء الرائعة
فاكتشفها انت ... ^_^

الان لقد اتممت شرحي
وان شاء الله ما اكون قصرت
دمتم بود 
ملطوش للفائده
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*لرفع الصور
ادخل هنا
http://www.p4up.com/up/
ومن اجل الحفاظ علي الصوره  للابد 

اليوزر نيم هو merrikhab
الباسوورد هو 123456789
*

----------


## ميدو1

*الرائع مرهف 
لك الشكراجزله 
ولكن كيف اقوم بتصغيير الصورة 
*

----------


## مرهف

*الاخ محمد 
قبل الرفع 
اضغط علي الصوره كليك يمين 
ثم فتح بmicrosoft office picture manager
ثم اضبط الحجم 

تحياتي
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*تسلم أيدك يا قدورة موضوع مهم سوف يستفيد منه الجميع ،،،
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*موقع جميل وهو أحد المواقع الجميلة والقوية المختصة في رفع الصور
وجزاك الله خيراً لجعل إسم مستخدم عام لكل من يستخدم المنبر
*

----------


## النسر2

*مشكور يارائع
*

----------


## acba77

*لك الشكر والتقدير
                        	*

----------


## رشيدي

*الرائعون هم الذين يحرصون على الفائده العامه واكثر الله من امثالك (الجوارح)
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكور يامبدع
                        	*

----------

